
A platform full of opportunities for students - siddhartharora
https://gradbee.com
======
mrfregg
"Connect with India's best students". Well that's a pity.

~~~
siddhartharora
the website is in development, we have implemented mobile verification across
the globe.

~~~
mrfregg
So it's not limited to Indian students as stated in the recruiters section?

